# Texas Holey Rock



## Curtis Frank (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm planning on setting up a new Cichlid tank with Texas Holey Rock but am trying to decide between real limestone or replica rock from someone like Universal Rocks. I know the limestone will help buffer the pH levels, but I live in an area that already has very hard water. Any recommendations on which type I should go with? Thanks!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

To be frank, I usually put some limestone in an African tank for buffering, but it really is mostly for peace on mind. Not much of it actually dissolves, so the effect on pH is minimal - even in soft water. In hard water you can definitely forget about it. So choose what you prefer, and don't let the thought of buffering worry you.

Personally I prefer real rocks over artificial one, but nowadays some of the fake rocks look so real that it's hard to tell the difference even for a stickler like me. In addition, THR looks so surreal that you don't really get a natural look with it anyhow. Great stuff though, and doesn't rot like some wood does!


----------



## Curtis Frank (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks, fmueller. I am leaning towards replica THR mainly because of weight and water displacement. My only major concern is that most pieces are hollow, so it doesn't actually create the caves that the saulosi might prefer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One problem with either choice...the white rocks show algae and it can look dirty.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> One problem with either choice...the white rocks show algae and it can look dirty.


Tropheus will keep them nice and clean


----------



## AquaFry (May 10, 2016)

fmueller said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > One problem with either choice...the white rocks show algae and it can look dirty.
> ...


Very nice tank.


----------

